# Question for those that Sail AND Dive.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am a retired charter captain, but also love to dive. I am considering purchasing a sailboat and offer 3-4-5 day charters that include diving.

Is this something that would be more of an interest to the sailing folks or the diving folks?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Having been a diver for 34 yrs. I would guess (and not an educated one, mind you) that it would be more for the Sailing folks who like to dive. I've always seen the divers as wanting to get to the dive site as quickly as possible and getting under water.
But having said that.......several days out on the boat with diving available would force them to relax a bit due to limited bottom time (depending on depth). The newbies will even relish cleaning the bottom just to get in the water. (been there, done that)
Personally, I think it would be a dream trip.....Sailing AND Diving!
Good Luck with it......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Blackbeard's Liveaboard's do just that on 65ft'ers with 6 crew and 20ish pax and are always full. Sailing thru the Bahamas doing 3 to 5 dives a day.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I looked around for a good compressor to install on my boat so that I could go off and do several day's worth of diving without having to ballast the boat down with tanks or head in to get refilled but didn't choose one. I see a lot of charter boats (always Catamarans) in the BVI/St. Martin/Antigua with with several tanks aboard.
As most sailboats have a full complement of snorkelling gear aboard, I guess that many if not most of those people would either like to try diving or do have a diving certificate.
I've offerred to take divers out to sites that the dive schools don't get to (i.e. the Chikuzen in the BVI) but at an average speed of 6knots versus the quick ride in a powerboat it gets less enticing and it has never worked out (yet). 
I think that the idea is a good one - you would also get the diving crowd (younger and more energetic than the sailing crowd, with less disposable income but a higher willingness to part with their hard-earned income).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Part of the problem is really the time factor. 

Unless the customers are really sailors who want a chance to dive, the fact that you're using a sailboat to get there is really a negative, since it is much slower than using a powerboat, and many divers are trying to fit in as much diving as they can into a relatively limited timeframe. 

What would make more sense is to offer charters with diving instruction and certification. If you have a instructor's certification, this would make a lot more sense... since many sailors I know would like to get scuba certified, but would probably be more likely to spend money if they could sail while doing it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback. We are currently looking at a 56 ft Catamaran. Our guest max would be 8, and the crew would have the 4th cabin.

We would turn the crew cabin into tank and gear storage, and have room for a Bauer compressor as well as Nitrox membrane.

Our current idea is Turks & Caicos. There is excellent diving within 2-4 hours of Provo.

We are thinking 3 day trips would be West Caicos, French Cay, and West Wall, which are within 5-10 miles of each other. Longer trips would be over off Salt Cay, but take longer to get to.

We don't feel that this type of operation would be for beginners, but rather for experienced divers that understand what excellent diving is about, with a considerable amount of comfort, and can also enjoy the ride.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Nitrox?.........okay, now I'm impressed.......
for a sec there I misunderstood it as Heliox........scared me there for a bit....
I don't care for Heliox......freezes your butt off.....and have no experience with Nitrox.......but I may be a customer......


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Zanshin, play the "E" card. Ecology, you don't burn gas and don't support the Saudis, you take 'em by sail. Put a little more spin on it, add some decaffienated all-natural bottled water...<G>....hormone free beef in the lunch...

All marketing, right?<G>


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Hadn't planned to respond since I only sail - and only been interested in diving... but I have to second sailingdog's idea of certification / instruction.

If I stumbled upon a sailing charter that would let me learn to dive... I would be all for it. And more importantly - the woman would like the idea of having more to do then just sailing.

PM me if you get it started... I might just want to be one of your first customers


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

More time aboard, more time for passenger interaction, good and bad ??


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Nitrox? That's definately cool - I did my PADI Nitrox ticket and have only gotten 1 dive with an actual mix (dove with a group of non-nitrox divers, so it didn't really do me that much good, but it certainly felt cool  )
With a catamaran of that size you could get enough people & equipment aboard to make it worthwhile. In the BVI the dive shops make good money off the cruise ships, but their time ashore is usually pretty limited, so a slower sailing cat wouldn't be able to cut a slice off that pie.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

That could actually be a very attractive fit. Dive, and use the sailing time in between for class/study time without other distractions (ahem). So a "dive certification sailing trip" might be a very nice little niche!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

hellosailor said:


> That could actually be a very attractive fit. Dive, and use the sailing time in between for class/study time without other distractions (ahem).


A 56 ft catamaran should get to the sites far quicker than a comparably sized mono-hull, and with twin engines would probably motor quicker as well. I agree re: an "attractive" fit, and the distraction factor as well . . . knowing the turn-on an attractive woman dressed in neoprene can be.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

You were saying:


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I would personally love doing something like this. I couldn't think of a better trip than to go out on a nice big sailboat for 3 days, not have to worry about being in charge, and get to dive in between the sailing. Don't forget the rum in between everything else! 

A problem I can with it however is that you would have to market it to people before they actually booked their vacation somewhere. I know from my past experiences I booked my dive trips once I was actually at my resort destination and although would have still loved to do a trip like this its tougher to sign up for a 3 day trip on the spot where a power boat can take you to the same location in one day so the girlfriend/wife doesn't complain that you are leaving her for 3 days. 

If you can promote this to people so that they sign up for this first, then plan the rest of their vaca after, that would probably be most feasable for people. Just my opinion. Either way good luck though and if it happens sign me up as one of your first customers!


----------

